# Fast track experience with Engineers Australia



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

Anyone submitted CDR to EA through fast track?. I submitted my CDR on 17 March 2016 and I paid 250$ additional for fast track. on 29th March 2016 the CO requested me additional information and I submitted on the same day.Since then the status changed to 'assessment in progress' and until now no outcome.
How about your experience with fast track?


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

I applied only for CDR assessment.I didn't apply for relevant skilled employment assessment. After I provided additional information, it's been 7 working days finished now and I have yet to receive an outcome.


----------



## Juke (Jun 8, 2015)

I applied for CDR assessment too with fastrack.
Submitted on the 7th of March and got a positive outcome on 16th March- that's 7 working days it took.

No additional documents were requested though.


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

I think it depends on the case officers as well. Unfortumately the case officer assigned for my assessment is not that good.


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

Juke said:


> I applied for CDR assessment too with fastrack.
> Submitted on the 7th of March and got a positive outcome on 16th March- that's 7 working days it took.
> 
> No additional documents were requested though.


I just called EA. The lady answered my call simply said the assessor is on leave until 14 Apr. I just can't understand why can't they assign a cover duty assessor since I paid 250$ extra for fast track.


----------



## Juke (Jun 8, 2015)

Ravi85 said:


> I just called EA. The lady answered my call simply said the assessor is on leave until 14 Apr. I just can't understand why can't they assign a cover duty assessor since I paid 250$ extra for fast track.


That's a pain. EA should have a backup system...I mean, not after you've paid for fastrack and then still have to wait

This beats me :confused2:


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

I applied for CDR+RSA fastrack on 4th April. Today is the 5th working day. Status still shows 'queued for assessment'. 
I hope I get a positive assessment by tomorrow noon. fingers crossed.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Mithung said:


> I applied for CDR+RSA fastrack on 4th April. Today is the 5th working day. Status still shows 'queued for assessment'.
> I hope I get a positive assessment by tomorrow noon. fingers crossed.


Hello Mithung,

Same here, 
Even I submitted my application on 03rd April 2016 for Fast Track Skill assessment for Mechanical Engineer - Engineers Australia

Still same status since last week, “queued for assessment”; and they EA states that the file will handover to case officer/assessor within 5 working days….?

If you get outcome then please share


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Hello Mithung,
> 
> Same here,
> Even I submitted my application on 03rd April 2016 for Fast Track Skill assessment for Mechanical Engineer - Engineers Australia
> ...


Yeah. Will do.

Someone who applied on April 1st got an outcome last week itself. So I was hoping to get an outcome today. Did you apply for RSA also? I did.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes I applied wit RSA....
whatwas the outcome for that person ?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Yes I applied wit RSA....
> whatwas the outcome for that person ?


It was positive. Looks like we have to wait for few more days for the outcome and many more days for the invite.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Mithung said:


> It was positive. Looks like we have to wait for few more days for the outcome and many more days for the invite.


I have checked my status, it is now changed to “Assessment in Progress”, hope will get the positive outcome by the end of this week.
For which occupation have you applied ? Mechanical Engineers or something else ???
Anyway if you get any outcome then please let me know.


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

Good luck. I'm still waiting for my assessor to comeback from his holidays. Applied date : 17 March 2016. Fast track as well. So, pray the God for your CDR not to reach an assessor who is about to go for holidays.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> I have checked my status, it is now changed to “Assessment in Progress”, hope will get the positive outcome by the end of this week.
> For which occupation have you applied ? Mechanical Engineers or something else ???
> Anyway if you get any outcome then please let me know.


Mine is still queued for assessment. When did your status change??

Yes, I applied for Mechanical engineer.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Mine is still queued for assessment. When did your status change??
> 
> Yes, I applied for Mechanical engineer.


I checked approximately 3 hours before(1.00 PM IST)….
All the best to you as well as Ravi…. For their assessment….
Hope everything goes fine….

@ravi please contact EA for your concern, as you have paid more for Fast Track…


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> I checked approximately 3 hours before(1.00 PM IST)….
> All the best to you as well as Ravi…. For their assessment….
> Hope everything goes fine….
> 
> @ravi please contact EA for your concern, as you have paid more for Fast Track…


Imran, did you get an outcome?


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

Mithung said:


> imrankhanthk said:
> 
> 
> > I checked approximately 3 hours before(1.00 PM IST)?.
> ...


What about you mithun?...have you received an outcome?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Ravi85 said:


> What about you mithun?...have you received an outcome?


No Ravi. Not yet. My status has not changed from 'Queued for Assessment' even though it is the 6th working day after I submitted. 
Wrote to them. The lady said she has escalated my issue and will get back once she has an update. Looks like I will have to wait for the next invitation round. It is so close and yet so far.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello Mithung….

Still the status is same “ Assessment in Progress”… I don’t know by when I will get the outcome… u have any idea ? an approximate guess ?
Anyway Will let u know once it is there….
What do u mean by invitation round ? could u please elaborate ?

@ Ravi.. have u got any updates on ur application ?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Hello Mithung….
> 
> Still the status is same “ Assessment in Progress”… I don’t know by when I will get the outcome… u have any idea ? an approximate guess ?
> Anyway Will let u know once it is there….
> ...


Honestly I have no idea. I was expecting you to get an outcome today and my status changing to 'Assessment in Progress'. Unfortunately nothing happened so far.

EOI is the next step towards PR. You need to submit EOI in order to get an invite to apply for visa. It happens twice a month and today 7:30PM IST is the first round in April. Next round is on April 26th 7:30PM IST.


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Hello Mithung?.
> 
> Still the status is same ? Assessment in Progress?? I don?t know by when I will get the outcome? u have any idea ? an approximate guess ?
> Anyway Will let u know once it is there?.
> ...


Not yet Imran, my assessor will be back on 14th April. I will wait until 15 April and if I don't receive an outcome by 15th I will call them again. It's a long wait, but that's how my fate has been written.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Ravi85 said:


> Good luck. I'm still waiting for my assessor to comeback from his holidays. Applied date : 17 March 2016. Fast track as well. So, pray the God for your CDR not to reach an assessor who is about to go for holidays.


This is seriously unacceptable, how easily EA could say that assessor is on holiday. Then why are we paying extra $250 for fast track?


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

eral said:


> Ravi85 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck. I'm still waiting for my assessor to comeback from his holidays. Applied date : 17 March 2016. Fast track as well. So, pray the God for your CDR not to reach an assessor who is about to go for holidays.
> ...


That is so true. But I have no choices because I can't be impolite to them at this point of time.I have already asked them if the assessor can be changed and they replied no. So wait until 15th and call them again, that will be a wait of 1 month nearly.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes I think u have to wait somewhat more days, maybe next 4 to 5 days...
all the best dude for ur assessment....
plz update us as well....


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello Mitung,

Have you got the outcome ? I am still waiting for my outcome…. 
Please do let me know if anything comes?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Hello Mitung,
> 
> Have you got the outcome ? I am still waiting for my outcome….
> Please do let me know if anything comes?


Just got a mail from EA asking for 2 documents. Re-scan and send HR letter due to low resolution and latest PF statement.

Where can I get the latest PF statement?


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Do you have UAN number ? if so then please login the UAN website and download your PF statement….
UAN Member Portal


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Do you have UAN number ? if so then please login the UAN website and download your PF statement….
> UAN Member Portal


Tried that. Didnt work. Says Passbook not available as pertain to exempted establishment (i.e. Trust)


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Even I have the same query today from EA,
I submitted the supporting HR reference docs and the form 16. As don’t have any PF or IT docs for that experience… even I don’t have any IT document because my income was nontaxable that time…
Any way I am not worry of the experience because it was before my Masters studies…. Even if they don’t consider the experience then I don’t have any issues.


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

Mithung said:


> imrankhanthk said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Mitung,
> ...


Did they specifically asked for PF statement? . I thought it can be one of the documents specified on page 29 of the MSA booklet. For instance, any document issued by a government agency with your name and company name. It can even be as your work permit issued by the government.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Even I have the same query today from EA,
> I submitted the supporting HR reference docs and the form 16. As don’t have an that experience… even I don’t have any IT document because my income was nontaxable that time…
> Any way I am not worry of the experience because it was before my Masters studies…. Even if they don’t consider the experience then I don’t have any issues.


I checked with the finance team. Our PF is managed by company trust and hence data cannot be downloaded by UAN. I have auto generated PF statement, but they dont have any seal, stamp or signature.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Ravi85 said:


> Did they specifically asked for PF statement? . I thought it can be one of the documents specified on page 29 of the MSA booklet. For instance, any document issued by a government agency with your name and company name. It can even be as your work permit issued by the government.


Sorry Ravi. Missed your post earlier. Unfortunately we don't get emails when we are quoted.

Yes, they specifically asked for PF statement even though I had submitted tax statements and payslips.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello mithung...
so have u submitted your docs for PF ?
or still unsure. I think u should submit the doc which u have..


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Hello mithung...
> so have u submitted your docs for PF ?
> or still unsure. I think u should submit the doc which u have..


Not yet Imran. Convinced the finance guy to put a stamp on the document. He has agreed to do it tomorrow. I have no other options.

Did you hear anything from EA after that?


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello mithung...
so have u submitted your docs for PF ?
or still unsure. I think u should submit the doc which u have..


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello,
I got the positive skill assessment today….. 
What about Mithung ? any update


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello mithung...
so have u submitted your docs for PF ?
or still unsure. I think u should submit the doc which u have..


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Hello,
> I got the positive skill assessment today…..
> What about Mithung ? any update


Congrats Imran. Which occupation?

I haven't submitted my documents yet. Waiting for the document from my ex-employer.

Good luck for the next step


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello Mithung….
All the best for ur outcome ….
Mechanical Engineer – Professional Engg.


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

Imran

I am a Transport Engineer going to submit my docs to EA fast track next week I have around 3 yrs experience 

I have around only 4 months experience in india i need to submit supporting docs for claiming work experience in order to get 5 points 

I have form 16, payslips and bank statements and reference letter from company stating duties and responsibilities?? Is this sufficient or they will ask pf statement like mithun?? Shall u clarify me what are the docs u gave and they accepted it?? Also clarify me do form 16 needs to be stamped and signed by the company?? 

Looking forward your reply 

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Arumugamg said:


> Imran
> 
> I am a Transport Engineer going to submit my docs to EA fast track next week I have around 3 yrs experience
> 
> ...


they are sufficient.
one option to submit other than PF is tax retuns or any other other document such as medical policy which employer provides where your name and employer name is written


----------



## emiljohn (Apr 14, 2016)

i applied for a fast track.my outcome came last march 22,2016 but the assessing officer told me that the outcome is wrong as it was an engineering technologist.it was supposed to be professional engineer.i emailed the assessing officer and said that their system has a problem.it was 3 weeks since i received the wrong outcome and until now the outcome letter was not in my hands.i hope theor IT guys immediately fix their system.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Received positive outcome as Mechanical Engineer from EA a while ago.

I had to submit 2 requested documents yesterday. I uploaded one and instead of clicking on the 'Save' button, I clicked the 'Submit' button. The application got locked and I could no longer upload the other document. Kept an alarm this morning for 5:00AM IST and waited for the email from EA. Received an email at 5:20AM asking for that document. Additionally they also asked to submit Form26AS. Submitted and went back to sleep. Received the outcome at 11:00AM.

I had work experience between Aug2005 to Aug2014. EA recognized experience from Feb2006 to Aug2014. May be because my degree certificate was issued in Feb2006 and that date is mentioned in the certificate.


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Received positive outcome as Mechanical Engineer from EA a while ago.
> 
> I had to submit 2 requested documents yesterday. I uploaded one and instead of clicking on the 'Save' button, I clicked the 'Submit' button. The application got locked and I could no longer upload the other document. Kept an alarm this morning for 5:00AM IST and waited for the email from EA. Received an email at 5:20AM asking for that document. Additionally they also asked to submit Form26AS. Submitted and went back to sleep. Received the outcome at 11:00AM.
> 
> I had work experience between Aug2005 to Aug2014. EA recognized experience from Feb2006 to Aug2014. May be because my degree certificate was issued in Feb2006 and that date is mentioned in the certificate.


Congrats to Imran and Mithung.
I also received the outcome today. Positive outcome for Civil Engineer. Finally a long wait has come to an end. But, the outcome is only for CDR since I didn't apply for relavent skilled employment assessment. After the CDR positive outcome, I have applied for the relevant skilled employment assessment.
I had to pay 320$ for that. I have 6years of work experience.
Anybody know how long it will take for the outcome?...current status shows 'assessment in progress'.


----------



## andrewbaldessin (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't have an idea about that, thank you for asking this question


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello,
Congrats Mithung & Ravi…..

Now I have one query…
Right now I am able to achieve 50 points as per my understanding and experience….
As my overall experience is 4.7 yrs till date and also considered in my outcome letter….
Can I get my spouse 5 points as she is also software engg and has BE… ? after getting ACS assessment for her.
Please support..
Also which is good 190 state sponsorship or 189 visa …?


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Hello,
> Congrats Mithung & Ravi?..
> 
> Now I have one query?
> ...


Yes. You can claim 5 points for your spouse as well as your spouse can claim 5 points for you, provided both have positive outcome for the skill assessment.
Your total points will be 55 and you can't submit EOI for 189 visa unless you have 60 points.So you have to go for 190 visa, you will get 5 points for state sponsorship.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Ravi85 said:


> Congrats to Imran and Mithung.
> I also received the outcome today. Positive outcome for Civil Engineer. Finally a long wait has come to an end. But, the outcome is only for CDR since I didn't apply for relavent skilled employment assessment. After the CDR positive outcome, I have applied for the relevant skilled employment assessment.
> I had to pay 320$ for that. I have 6years of work experience.
> Anybody know how long it will take for the outcome?...current status shows 'assessment in progress'.


Since it is showing 'Assessment in Progress', i think you should get it tomorrow. Else it would have been 'Queued for Assessment'. Hope you submitted all relevant documents, else the officer will request for more.



imrankhanthk said:


> Hello,
> Congrats Mithung & Ravi…..
> 
> Now I have one query…
> ...


As Ravi mentioned, you can claim partner points after she gets her skill assessed and gets a band score of 6 in IELTS. You can try taking PTE and increasing your language score instead.

Submitted EOI today.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Ravi & Mithung,

I will check and try to do the same.


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Ravi85 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Imran and Mithung.
> ...


Thanks Mithung, will wait and see.


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

I had applied for assessment on 24th March and today got the below response from Assessor.

*Feedback from Assessor

•	The career episodes and qualifications that you have presented do not support an assessment outcome as Professional Telecommunications Engineer (ANZSCO 263311), however they may support the outcomes of Professional Telecommunications network Engineers (ANZSCO 263312), or Engineering Technologist (ANZSCO 233914). Please confirm how you want to proceed.*


I had completed my graduation in Computer Engineering and have entire work experience as a Telecommunication Engineer (RAN domain).

Not able to see any difference between Professional Telecommunications Engineer and Professional Telecommunications network Engineers.

Any idea guys.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

vmjain84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had applied for assessment on 24th March and today got the below response from Assessor.
> 
> ...


I suggest you read the job roles and responsibilities in detail. There must be some differences. If I am not wrong, your nominated occupation will not affect your job search.

Also check the invitation ceiling for each occupation. Engineering Technologist has already reached its ceiling and you wont receive an invitation until July.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello Mithung,


Have you got the invitation ?
Today my spouse also got her skill asseemnet positve from ACS, now I got 50 points +5 points partner skill = total 55 points.
So now can I submit an EOI for 190 ?

Parallely I am preparing for PTE to get 10 points from it, so if I get the desired score, can I update in my EOI if it is already submitted ? in order to get the additional 10 points.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Hello Mithung,
> 
> 
> Have you got the invitation ?
> ...


Not yet Imran. Next invitation round in on 27th.

Yes you can apply for 190. Additionally, your wife must also obtain 6 in each section in IELTS.

It is a good idea to take PTE and increase your score. You can update your EOI as and when required.


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

Already done with IELTS...
thanks for the info and all the best for your upcoming round....
let me know once u get the invite


----------



## justinponnachan35 (Dec 30, 2015)

Dear friends

I am also going to apply for CDR assessment. i am the secondary applicant and i have a small doubt that i have to apply for CDR or CDR+RSE for getting DIBP 5 points (Partner skills)..

please reply


----------



## sanorita (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello,
Congrats imran and mithung, good information on this post. 
My query is after applying for ET the assessor has rejected the CDR saying the qualification is distance education. But degree done was part time after diploma. Planning for a review of the assessment outcome. Any suggestions on how to get positive outcome? Do EA accept full time degree only?? So now trying next for TRA assessment...


----------



## sanorita (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello,
Congrats imran and mithung, good information on this post. 
My query is after applying for ET the assessor has rejected the CDR saying the qualification is distance education. But degree done was part time after diploma. Planning for a review of the assessment outcome. Any suggestions on how to get positive outcome? Do EA accept full time degree only?? So now trying next for TRA assessment...
TIA
Sanorita


----------



## Redhotchilli (Apr 26, 2016)

It's been 8 working days and my application still says 'queued for assessment'. Don't know how long it will take for an outcome ? 

Sanorita- how much time did they take to come back with an outcome for you?


----------



## Redhotchilli (Apr 26, 2016)

Just saw, my application status shows that 'Assessment in Progress'. How long does it take from here on to the 'outcome' ?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

sanorita said:


> Hello,
> Congrats imran and mithung, good information on this post.
> My query is after applying for ET the assessor has rejected the CDR saying the qualification is distance education. But degree done was part time after diploma. Planning for a review of the assessment outcome. Any suggestions on how to get positive outcome? Do EA accept full time degree only?? So now trying next for TRA assessment...
> TIA
> Sanorita


I am sorry. I have no idea. I suggest you take an expert opinion on this.



Redhotchilli said:


> Just saw, my application status shows that 'Assessment in Progress'. How long does it take from here on to the 'outcome' ?


In case the CO needs any document,you will receive a mail from EA. If not, you should get your outcome tomorrow.


----------



## Redhotchilli (Apr 26, 2016)

ok, will just wait and watch. Thanks Mithung


----------



## Redhotchilli (Apr 26, 2016)

The assessor asked me to provide the passport photo again as it wasn't clear. Question is do they ask anything again or is it once? The assessor said once I provide the photo they will continue my assessment. so I wasn't sure that if they check everything and then ask for documents or check each thing and request in sequence ?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Redhotchilli said:


> The assessor asked me to provide the passport photo again as it wasn't clear. Question is do they ask anything again or is it once? The assessor said once I provide the photo they will continue my assessment. so I wasn't sure that if they check everything and then ask for documents or check each thing and request in sequence ?


If they need anything, CO will request again, there is no such hard rule that CO request comes once only


----------



## Raulo07 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello Engineers,

Has anyone received CDR assessment outcome in May 2016. Keen to hear...


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

Hi,
Just wondering what type of queries will the CO ask regarding CDR if there were any? i mean technically ..


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Redhotchilli said:


> The assessor asked me to provide the passport photo again as it wasn't clear. Question is do they ask anything again or is it once? The assessor said once I provide the photo they will continue my assessment. so I wasn't sure that if they check everything and then ask for documents or check each thing and request in sequence ?


They asked me to provide clear copy of passport as ealier submitted was not clear. I Resent and after couple of weeks they issued positive outcome. Thats it


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted my CDR FAST TRACT application on 20th Jun, 2016 and ever since then it shows "Queued for Assessment". Its the 8th working day and still no assessor assigned.

Is anyone else also facing the same issue?

Regards,


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

i All,

I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.

Brief background on my Edu and some queries.
Had a diploma in Electronics from Temasek Polytechnics , Singapore. Had graduated from 4years B.eng (Mech) degree from Nanyang Technological University Singapore.

(1) Am I eligible to apply under Washington Accord? If so, CDR will not be required then which documents required by Engineer Australia? (passport bio-data, education transcripts and certs and anything write-ups?)

(2) I just started working and only have 3 years experience as planning engineer. Is it correct for me to apply under ANZSCO 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) because it matches with my degree?

(3) If so, which grade should I apply? (Professional Engineer or other below grade)?

(4) Noted that IELTS is required. Will submit after received test result.

(5) All documents need to be certified true copies? Does EA require hardcopies? Or is it just uploading the scanned certified colour copies online?

(6) Would it be okay if I only go for standard assessment (only degree assessment) without assessing experience?
Do I need to do fast track if am not in urgency?


----------



## mustaust (Jul 5, 2016)

*request*



Mithung said:


> Tried that. Didnt work. Says Passbook not available as pertain to exempted establishment (i.e. Trust)


Dear Mitung 

I have some questions < I am civil engineer and I got a positive assignment and yesterday I applied for EOI can you till me what should i enter for "Reference number/receipt number" for skill assessment. can you send me your email if you dont mind ?

thanks


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

mustaust said:


> Dear Mitung
> 
> I have some questions < I am civil engineer and I got a positive assignment and yesterday I applied for EOI can you till me what should i enter for "Reference number/receipt number" for skill assessment. can you send me your email if you dont mind ?
> 
> thanks


Enter you EA ID in the "Reference number/receipt number" space.

Regards


----------



## roonaqdai (Jul 6, 2016)

I applied for my assessment on 17 June, as an additional relevant skilled assessment from my previous accredited qualification last year. Got request for additional third party proof of employment on 25 June, submitted documents on 29 June, called them on 5th July for extra document to be submitted, got reply from assessor 30 mins after to allow for the additional request. Submit documents in early morning 6 July. Hopefully get it soon! I have a friend got his assessment 1 day after he submit additional third party proof of employment. Must be a hard working assessor though!


----------



## gnk90 (Mar 28, 2016)

I had received EA positive outcome as a Mechanical Engineer in June 2016. Currently my points breakdown is 55 points and have applied under 190 subclass. By July end I will complete my 3 years of skilled employment. Now my query is, Before updating my EOI is it recommended that I should go for Engineers Australia Additional service and get Relevant Employment Assessed? And what is the time frame of this additional service? How long can it take to get my 3 years Relevant employment assessed? If I get 3 years of relevant employment assessed positively, then I can claim 5 points for employment and I can be eligible for subclass 189.


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

Guys need help !
I have yet to apply for EA
I have more than 10 years of experience and not working from Jan 2016 onwards.
How did you guys prepare CDR and when do we need "Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment" ?
Can someone please either direct me to a resource link to prepare CDR and RSEA.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

gnk90 said:


> I had received EA positive outcome as a Mechanical Engineer in June 2016. Currently my points breakdown is 55 points and have applied under 190 subclass. By July end I will complete my 3 years of skilled employment. Now my query is, Before updating my EOI is it recommended that I should go for Engineers Australia Additional service and get Relevant Employment Assessed? And what is the time frame of this additional service? How long can it take to get my 3 years Relevant employment assessed? If I get 3 years of relevant employment assessed positively, then I can claim 5 points for employment and I can be eligible for subclass 189.



Hi,

If you don't want to waste time, You may proceed with updating the EOI without getting relevant employment assessment for EA. Later on you will have to prove your employment to DIBP in any case regardless of the fact whether you have relevant employment assessment from EA or not. If you have it from EA that is good, but if you don't, then don't waste more time and money, go for EOI update.

I had only skill assessment from EA, applied with 60 points yesterday and got invitation after 5~6 hours yesterday. so don't worry.

Regards


----------



## gnk90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you don't want to waste time, You may proceed with updating the EOI without getting relevant employment assessment for EA. Later on you will have to prove your employment to DIBP in any case regardless of the fact whether you have relevant employment assessment from EA or not. If you have it from EA that is good, but if you don't, then don't waste more time and money, go for EOI update.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion. Are you a Mechanical Engineer?
If I prefer to proceed safely, then its better to get Employment assessed. For my First year employment, I have an Employment Certificate in which they have stated As APPRENTICESHIP ENGINEER, Reference Letter with only 3-4 duties mentioned and Bank Statement. So I am just a little confused if EA will assess it positively or not.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

gnk90 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. Are you a Mechanical Engineer?
> If I prefer to proceed safely, then its better to get Employment assessed. For my First year employment, I have an Employment Certificate in which they have stated As APPRENTICESHIP ENGINEER, Reference Letter with only 3-4 duties mentioned and Bank Statement. So I am just a little confused if EA will assess it positively or not.


I am an Electronics Engineer. got assessed as Engineering Technologist 233914 since my experience was more relevant to Electrical Engineer, anyway that's a long story. Got invited for subclass 189 with 60 points.
If you really want to have your employment assessed from EA. go with the available documents, the assessor will ask you if any other docs are required. Provide as much docs from the below list as possible:

1. Appointment letter / contract
2. Salary slips for last one or two years (Preferably signed and stamped)
3. Bank Statement for the period of your employment.
4. Tax deduction certificate
5. Medical Policy / Insurance policy - company provided
6. Provident Fund letter
7. Social security scheme etc.
8. Salary progression letters / Increment letters
9. Promotion letter if any.
10. Bonus received letter if any.
11. Reference letter from boss indicating, that your tenure, that you have been a permanent employee, your weekly working hours, your monthly or annual salary, your designation and 4~5 major duties. it should be on company letterhead with sign and stamp from your immediate boss or HR manager or second line manager.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

*hi*



gagneshsharma said:


> Guys need help !
> I have yet to apply for EA
> I have more than 10 years of experience and not working from Jan 2016 onwards.
> How did you guys prepare CDR and when do we need "Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment" ?
> ...



CDR should be your own accomplishments in your field of expertise
RSEA is an optional and personal choice


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

gagneshsharma said:


> Guys need help !
> I have yet to apply for EA
> I have more than 10 years of experience and not working from Jan 2016 onwards.
> How did you guys prepare CDR and when do we need "Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment" ?
> ...


Please go through the migration skill assessment booklet (Link given). it will let you know about the correct way to prepare CDR. RSEA is optional. You can apply for visa without RSEA.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s Assessment/msa_booklet-final-march-2016.pdf

Regards


----------



## anoopcolinronald (Jul 9, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my CDR FAST TRACT application on 20th Jun, 2016 and ever since then it shows "Queued for Assessment". Its the 8th working day and still no assessor assigned.
> 
> ...



I had submitted on 30th June 2016. Did u receive the outcome ?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

anoopcolinronald said:


> I had submitted on 30th June 2016. Did u receive the outcome ?


Yes I was contacted by the assessor on 10th working day. Anyways I got invited for 189. Cheers 
Yours 10th working day come on 13th July. maybe earlier but that's for sure.

Regards,


----------



## anoopcolinronald (Jul 9, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Yes I was contacted by the assessor on 10th working day. Anyways I got invited for 189. Cheers
> Yours 10th working day come on 13th July. maybe earlier but that's for sure.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats  . Hoping for a positive outcome


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

anoopcolinronald said:


> Congrats  . Hoping for a positive outcome


Thanks. Best of luck mate


----------



## teenasarun (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi all,
I have submitted my CDR for EA assessment on 29th June 2016. Today is the 11th working day and I have not received any mails from EA yet. My agent created the user ID and password on my behalf. I have requested the agent to check the status and currently waiting for the same. Since 10 working days are over, I am a bit worried. Any advice for me??


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

teenasarun said:


> Hi all,
> I have submitted my CDR for EA assessment on 29th June 2016. Today is the 11th working day and I have not received any mails from EA yet. My agent created the user ID and password on my behalf. I have requested the agent to check the status and currently waiting for the same. Since 10 working days are over, I am a bit worried. Any advice for me??


Check with your agent. there should be an email waiting for you from EA. Or wait for a day or two. you should probably get it in this week.
Alternatively, you can call EA in their office hours. Number is available online.

Regards,


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

anoopcolinronald said:


> Congrats  . Hoping for a positive outcome


Hello Ronald,

Did you get your EA outcome??

Regards,


----------



## filalex (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello, everyone. I have received positive outcome CDR+RSE from EA within 15 days (of course, with Fast track option)


----------



## anoopcolinronald (Jul 9, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hello Ronald,
> 
> Did you get your EA outcome??
> 
> Regards,



Havnt receive yet. Still shows Queued for assessment


----------



## anoopcolinronald (Jul 9, 2016)

anoopcolinronald said:


> Havnt receive yet. Still shows Queued for assessment


Got my feedback today.. They had asked for a few additional docs , like Social security statement . Any idea ?


----------



## teenasarun (Jul 13, 2016)

*Positive outcome received*



teenasarun said:


> Hi all,
> I have submitted my CDR for EA assessment on 29th June 2016. Today is the 11th working day and I have not received any mails from EA yet. My agent created the user ID and password on my behalf. I have requested the agent to check the status and currently waiting for the same. Since 10 working days are over, I am a bit worried. Any advice for me??



Hi All,
I was contacted by the assessor for submitting additional job related documents on the 13th working day after submission of documents through fast track. I submitted the requested document and received positive outcome on the very next day.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Sunil4dv said:


> I want to apply for ONLY qualification assessment from EA. Do I need to submit any copies of salary slips, IT returns, PF documents or so.... Or only joining letters, relieving letters and promotion letters should be suffice.
> Also Do I need to submit copies of 10th, 12th and semesters marksheets or no?


Hi Sunil,

No you don't need to submit salary slips, IT returns etc.

If your career episodes are relevant to you job, you need to submit a reference letter from your company issued by your immediate boss or next level boss or HR manager.

The content of reference letter are mentioned in the MSA booklet.

Also you need to submit your degree certificate and your whole transcript.

Regards


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> No you don't need to submit salary slips, IT returns etc.
> 
> ...


I got an academic transcript from my university. It is a one page document on University letter head, with table showing the semester number, year of passing, marks obtained and max. marks.
It is Ok or should it also include name of subjects I studied during my engineering course?

In the bottom signature of four people without their name but mentioned as "prepared by, checked by, A.R.(Exam), controller of examination".


----------



## CivilEngineer2016 (Jun 27, 2016)

*EA Document*



Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> No you don't need to submit salary slips, IT returns etc.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Can we submit the experiance & roles responsiblity certificate directly from Managing Director? If not where they have mentioned about this?

Thankyou.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Sunil4dv said:


> I want to apply for ONLY qualification assessment from EA. Do I need to submit any copies of salary slips, IT returns, PF documents or so.... Or only joining letters, relieving letters and promotion letters should be suffice.
> Also Do I need to submit copies of 10th, 12th and semesters marksheets or no?


If assessor needs, h/she will ask you to provide.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

CivilEngineer2016 said:


> Hi,
> Can we submit the experiance & roles responsiblity certificate directly from Managing Director? If not where they have mentioned about this?
> 
> Thankyou.


Hi,

Not sure about the MD. check page 29 of the below link:

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s Assessment/msa_booklet-final-march-2016.pdf

Regards.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Sunil4dv said:


> I got an academic transcript from my university. It is a one page document on University letter head, with table showing the semester number, year of passing, marks obtained and max. marks.
> It is Ok or should it also include name of subjects I studied during my engineering course?
> 
> In the bottom signature of four people without their name but mentioned as "prepared by, checked by, A.R.(Exam), controller of examination".


I think it is necessary to have your courses mentioned in the transcript. This is important for the assessor to decide your relevant skill assessment against your degree.

If you don't have it just go with the existing documents, the assessor will ask if he requires it.

Regards


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Sunil4dv said:


> I got an academic transcript from my university. It is a one page document on University letter head, with table showing the semester number, year of passing, marks obtained and max. marks.
> It is Ok or should it also include name of subjects I studied during my engineering course?
> 
> In the bottom signature of four people without their name but mentioned as "prepared by, checked by, A.R.(Exam), controller of examination".


Subjects are mandatory and must be mentioned on your transcripts. Your assessment will be based on those subjects only.


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey guys,
Glad I found this thread.
I applied for EA assessment (CDR+RSA) last Thursday (21st July). I went for the fast track option.
I checked a while ago and it says 'Queued for Assessment'. 
About the documents I submitted, I missed to upload the government issued document (form16, PF statement).
Shall I wait till the status changes to 'Assessment in Progress' or upload this missing document now itself? If so, how do I upload it. For now I have only uploaded my offer letter for employment evidence. 
And where can I get the PF statement?
Please advise guys, thanks in advance!

BR
RonKar12


----------



## Sumit1313 (Jul 25, 2016)

Does anyone got result for skill assessment this month?

I applied under fasttrack on 15 july still it says qued for assessment


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sumit1313 said:


> Does anyone got result for skill assessment this month?
> 
> I applied under fasttrack on 15 july still it says qued for assessment


Same here, applied on 15th July, still Queued for Assessment. Looks like 10 days means, 10 working days and not 10 days on the whole. It means, it's only 6 days till now. We need to wait till this Friday I guess.


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

eral said:


> Subjects are mandatory and must be mentioned on your transcripts. Your assessment will be based on those subjects only.


I have submitted individual mark sheet of all semester. Do I still need such transcript? My university does not issue such a transcript, it only issues without subjects mentioned on transcript with marks.


----------



## Sumit1313 (Jul 25, 2016)

Sunil4dv said:


> eral said:
> 
> 
> > Subjects are mandatory and must be mentioned on your transcripts. Your assessment will be based on those subjects only.
> ...


All university provide them whenever you ask them. They charge some extra momey. You will need to go to university and ask for it.


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Glad I found this thread.
> I applied for EA assessment (CDR+RSA) last Thursday (21st July). I went for the fast track option.
> I checked a while ago and it says 'Queued for Assessment'.
> ...


Anyone please...


----------



## Sumit1313 (Jul 25, 2016)

I applied on 15th july still I am waiting so it might take one more week than mine


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ronkar12 said:


> Anyone please...


Wait till CO contacts you.


----------



## ibra88 (Apr 28, 2015)

hello guys, i have some question regarding the MSA app.

1- Name Change Document
---> my middle name is joseph, in the passport and university certificate its Jouzaif (french) while in the civil id is Joseph, do i have to do any thing about that?

2- what do they mean about English Language Competency test result reference ?
----> i have attended IELTS general and got 6 each .

thanks in advance


----------



## Sahil shah (Jul 27, 2016)

*Engineer Australia assessment*

I just applied for my electrical engineering assessment from engineers Australia fast track, how many days it will take for assessment outcome. I applied on 24 th July 2016. I have done 2 yr masters in australia so I dontneedto give my IELTS score to prove English competency?


----------



## Sahil shah (Jul 27, 2016)

just applied for my electrical engineering assessment from engineers Australia fast track, how many days it will take for assessment outcome. I applied on 24 th July 2016. I have done 2 yr masters in australia so I dontneedto give my IELTS score to prove English competency?


----------



## Sumit1313 (Jul 25, 2016)

Does anyone who applied after 10 july got reply or result???


----------



## Vahuja (Jul 7, 2016)

Sumit1313 said:


> Does anyone who applied after 10 july got reply or result???


10th july ?? well i have submitted it on 17th night, effectively in 18th, today was 9th day, yet no result!!


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

10-12 working days
This is the average 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vahuja (Jul 7, 2016)

Sumit1313 said:


> Does anyone got result for skill assessment this month?
> 
> I applied under fasttrack on 15 july still it says qued for assessment



Hi sumit! Any reply till date? I was anticipating the reply atleast on the 10th day i.e today! But no luck ;(


----------



## Sumit1313 (Jul 25, 2016)

My file opened today. Its tenth working day since applied


----------



## dm82australia (Jul 29, 2016)

No, if you have all mark sheets you don't need to submit all mark sheet.


----------



## pxave (Sep 13, 2015)

I have submitted my CDR on 28th of July, Made a Fast Track application on 31st of July 2016. Hopefully it will get assigned to a person soon.


----------



## Sumit1313 (Jul 25, 2016)

pxave said:


> I have submitted my CDR on 28th of July, Made a Fast Track application on 31st of July 2016. Hopefully it will get assigned to a person soon.


It will open on 10 th working day. Don't count day you applied or fast tracked.


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sumit1313 said:


> My file opened today. Its tenth working day since applied


Hey Sumit,
Just eager to know if they asked anything after they opened your file. I am getting nervous as my 10th day is nearing...:fingerscrossed:

BR\\


----------



## Sumit1313 (Jul 25, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> Sumit1313 said:
> 
> 
> > My file opened today. Its tenth working day since applied
> ...


Not really .. They just asked me to add more detail in my CPD statment.


----------



## Vahuja (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello everyone, my file got opened for assessment yesterday and i got reply as competent with experience from October 2010 to July 2016 as professional engineer! Although I had applied from july 2010.


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vahuja said:


> Hello everyone, my file got opened for assessment yesterday and i got reply as competent with experience from October 2010 to July 2016 as professional engineer! Although I had applied from july 2010.


Congrats Vahuja on the positive assessment.


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sumit1313 said:


> Not really .. They just asked me to add more detail in my CPD statment.


Hey Sumit, am sure it will be no big deal for you. Everything will be fine, good luck


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey all,

I am a mechanical engineer by profession and have 8 years experience in design and manufacturing field. I'd submitted my CDR for assessment to EA on 16th June 2016 but they rejected them and instructed me to re-write them. The reason they said was that those career episodes didn't provide enough engineering activities and I'd to remove all images and graphs. So, I edited them and submitted again on 13th July 2016.
But still, there is no response from them and status is showing 'in progress'. 
I don't know they accepted them or not. From your experience, can you tell me if they took so long, did they accept those career episodes?

If you guys have any guess, how long they will take to declare the result? I applied through fast track.


----------



## pxave (Sep 13, 2015)

Additional information requested for my qualification. EA has asked me to submit reference letters with duties , phone numbers and email id . My current company has provided me a letter with only my job title but without duties, email id, phone number. One of my Project's site manager gave me a reference letter, But other project's site manager said they are not in a position to provide a reference letter but they can be a nominated reference , i.e. they can provide their phone number and email address so they would reply if EA contacted about me. My situation is very complex and I have logged a case with EA asking if they would accept the reference letter provided . Fingers crossed.


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Fast track - 11/08/2016*

Hello,

I applied through fast track on 11/08/2016. Status indicates that “Queued for Assessment”. :noidea:

Cheers


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey guys, 
Well I opted for fast track too for mechanical engineering qualification and RSA service from EA. 
I got positive assessment in 22 days. 
Also, I was contacted for a correction in some filled information of my academics. 
Anyhow, my experience with fast track was satisfactory to say the least. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello_mate said:


> Hey guys,
> Well I opted for fast track too for mechanical engineering qualification and RSA service from EA.
> I got positive assessment in 22 days.
> Also, I was contacted for a correction in some filled information of my academics.
> ...


Hello Mate 

When did you lodge the application?


----------



## Tejvir Singh (May 22, 2016)

Hello Guys,

i submitted my CDR for assesment on 8th Aug with fast track. Till date the status is queued for assessment. They claim to assign a case officer within 5 working days and it's 7th.


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Tejvir Singh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> i submitted my CDR for assesment on 8th Aug with fast track. Till date the status is queued for assessment. They claim to assign a case officer within 5 working days and it's 7th.


No bro, they have mentioned it as "with in 15 working days" earlier it was 5 working days. 
:confused2:


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

samb19802000 said:


> Hello Mate
> 
> When did you lodge the application?


i lodged on 13-April-2016 and got positive prompt on 2-May-2016.


----------



## dm82australia (Jul 29, 2016)

samb19802000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied through fast track on 11/08/2016. Status indicates that “Queued for Assessment”. :noidea:
> 
> Cheers


Normaly it takes 10 working days ...so wait for it


----------



## dm82australia (Jul 29, 2016)

pxave said:


> Additional information requested for my qualification. EA has asked me to submit reference letters with duties , phone numbers and email id . My current company has provided me a letter with only my job title but without duties, email id, phone number. One of my Project's site manager gave me a reference letter, But other project's site manager said they are not in a position to provide a reference letter but they can be a nominated reference , i.e. they can provide their phone number and email address so they would reply if EA contacted about me. My situation is very complex and I have logged a case with EA asking if they would accept the reference letter provided . Fingers crossed.


You should explain your situation to case officer.


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

*Cdr*

My CDR again returned for more information.
I think, it's time to hire a professional writer.
OR 
Can I do it again myself? I have already put all of my efforts and information but I'm not a writer.
Do you guys can tell me any professional writer? I am from Gurgaon, India.


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> My CDR again returned for more information.
> I think, it's time to hire a professional writer.
> OR
> Can I do it again myself? I have already put all of my efforts and information but I'm not a writer.
> Do you guys can tell me any professional writer? I am from Gurgaon, India.


well, personally i won't recommend "writers" to anyone of my friends as they are a huge rip off. 

What exactly did EA demanded ? 
Also, what sort of explanation/work did you submitted ? Was this in accordance with the "MSA BOOKLET" ??


----------



## dehimmi (May 11, 2016)

*Alternate to Form 26AS*

I have applied for Relevant skills Assessment with Engineers Australia.
They have replied back to submit all my Form 26-AS from year 2002 - till date.

Income Tax department in India doesn't retains copies of Form 26-AS older than year 2008.

I have already submitted Bank statement but looks like they are not considering it.

Are there any alternate documents which I can provide in the absence of Form 26-AS ?


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi All, I have applied for assessment to EA on 8th Sep in fast track, still the state is showing "Queued for Assessment", can anybody give me rough idea how many more days it will take to be assigned to CO and for the outcome?


----------



## gnrcampos (May 19, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> Hi All, I have applied for assessment to EA on 8th Sep in fast track, still the state is showing "Queued for Assessment", can anybody give me rough idea how many more days it will take to be assigned to CO and for the outcome?


Here is my timeline:

Skills Assessment - Engineers Australia
22/08/2016 - Lodged the skills assessment
06/09/2016 - Contacted and asked for a new photo :noidea:
08/09/2016 - Assessed as 233513


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Same here, took 13 working days from queue to assessment in progress

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

gnrcampos said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Skills Assessment - Engineers Australia
> 22/08/2016 - Lodged the skills assessment
> ...



Thanks a lot for the quick response, I just called EA and they are saying CO will be assigned within 15 days from the time of application. So i also assume I'll hear something by this weekend or early next week.


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi jeyam/other experts

I have applied for assessment to EA on 8th Sep in fast track and today is 13th working day and still status is in Queue, do i need to trace them back or i need to wait for 2 more days and status would change to CO assigned. Once the CO will be assigned then in how many days CO will contact us for any further query or the outcome? I am getting impatient now.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> Hi jeyam/other experts
> 
> I have applied for assessment to EA on 8th Sep in fast track and today is 13th working day and still status is in Queue, do i need to trace them back or i need to wait for 2 more days and status would change to CO assigned. Once the CO will be assigned then in how many days CO will contact us for any further query or the outcome? I am getting impatient now.


The current timeline for assigning to assessor is 15 working days as per ea website. I recommend you to wait for couple more days and hope you get a positive outcome. Best of luck.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/fast-track

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Finally got a reply from CO, he is asking for my Income Tax returns, Provident fund detail + my provisional degree certificate. I already provided my B.Tech degree certificate. is provisional degree certificate something different than that?


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Form 26AS*



dehimmi said:


> I have applied for Relevant skills Assessment with Engineers Australia.
> They have replied back to submit all my Form 26-AS from year 2002 - till date.
> 
> Income Tax department in India doesn't retains copies of Form 26-AS older than year 2008.
> ...



May I know what are the tax related documents have you submitted initially?


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi All, I have applied for my Skill Assessment in fast tracking on 8th Sep and CO was assigned on 28th Sep and he asked for provident fund and Income tax returns, I submitted the same on 28th Sep and have not received any update since then. Can you please let me know for how many more days i have to wait? or I can contact their customer service?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

It took 5 working days for me after I submitted updated career episodes as per their requirement. Initially they asked me to update my career episodes to update certain areas.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks Jeyam for the quick response, it means I also have to wait for another 2-3 days atleast to hear some news.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

I waited for 5 working days. I believe you may get it soon since the documents they requested is straightforward. But not exactly sure on their queuing system.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

A quick question, where can I see status of my assessment on Engineers Australia site? I checked in myPortal but unable to find it. Please suggest


----------



## Lasheen5188 (Nov 28, 2016)

*queued for assessment*

hi

I applied for engineering Australia CDR + Relevant experience on 14/11/2016 , till now no any feedback , is it normal , I am just afraid due to vacations in December they will postpone my case to January.


----------



## mrashid18 (Jan 19, 2017)

Members help is required please ,
I have completed my bachelor in electronics engineering but since then working in Telecom sector of power industry.I have more then 7 years of experience in Telecom that matches Telecommunications Engineer criteria .should i apply in electronics or telecom side in EA.
btw all three of my CDR are also of my telecom exp.
Much appreciated Thank you


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrashid18 said:


> Members help is required please ,
> I have completed my bachelor in electronics engineering but since then working in Telecom sector of power industry.I have more then 7 years of experience in Telecom that matches Telecommunications Engineer criteria .should i apply in electronics or telecom side in EA.
> btw all three of my CDR are also of my telecom exp.
> Much appreciated Thank you


You can ask EA before applying. Even if you apply for one engineering, they will decide which one is more suited to you and will allocate accordingly.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

mrashid18 said:


> Members help is required please ,
> I have completed my bachelor in electronics engineering but since then working in Telecom sector of power industry.I have more then 7 years of experience in Telecom that matches Telecommunications Engineer criteria .should i apply in electronics or telecom side in EA.
> btw all three of my CDR are also of my telecom exp.
> Much appreciated Thank you


Apply to telecoms. take my advice and dont regret

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Ramshasid (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello you experienced expats. I am a Material Engineer from Pakistan and since i am a fresh graduate, i am facing difficulties writing my three career episodes. I have my final year project, a project based internship and a third year project. Can these be my career episodes?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Ramshasid said:


> Hello you experienced expats. I am a Material Engineer from Pakistan and since i am a fresh graduate, i am facing difficulties writing my three career episodes. I have my final year project, a project based internship and a third year project. Can these be my career episodes?


You can go ahead with your college/university projects for all three Career Episodes and don't forget to follow the guidlines in the latest msa booklet.


----------



## Ramshasid (Jan 16, 2017)

eral said:


> You can go ahead with your college/university projects for all three Career Episodes and don't forget to follow the guidlines in the latest msa booklet.


You don't think that will be a problem? I read somewhere that EA doesn't accept any project before your final year. Do you know someone who went through this process? Your help is highly appreciated


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Ramshasid said:


> You don't think that will be a problem? I read somewhere that EA doesn't accept any project before your final year. Do you know someone who went through this process? Your help is highly appreciated


Brother! Please follow the msa booklet. It says:

You may base your career episode upon:
• *an engineering task undertaken as part of your
educational program*;
• a project you have worked on or are currently
working on;
• a specific position that you occupied or currently
occupy (in this case, the career episode must
comprise more than a mere duty statement);
• a particular engineering problem that you were
required to solve.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey everyone , I submitted my CDR application to EA under FAST TRACK on 29.january.2017 however my application statues is still queue for assessment , how long it usually takes to receive an outcome ?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

I am about rounding up my CDR, I will be submitting for assessment soon...please what are my chances of getting positive assessment incase grammatical errors I didn't spot out got discovered by them...will it be treated like plagiarism?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Hey everyone , I submitted my CDR application to EA under FAST TRACK on 29.january.2017 however my application statues is still queue for assessment , how long it usually takes to receive an outcome ?


I posted the reply before, but I am not sure if you missed it. I will post again.



zaback21 said:


> Well for CDR, expect 1-2 months depending on case. Your case will be picked up in 21 days/15 working day, and then however long it might take.


Currently it is 26 working days not 15 as I have heard. So, wait 38 days from submission at least.



shacanozo said:


> 1-2 months!! I read some online review saying that some applicant received an outcome with 15-18 days. Otherwise what is the benefit of Fast track





zaback21 said:


> I got it in 18 days , but then my degree is Accord and I only asked for degree assessment. So all they did was open my case on 18th day, looked at all my documents and approved it straight away.
> 
> For non accord, it's a different case and verification + CDR + if you have experience takes time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roshal (Oct 4, 2016)

*Need to Re-Submitt CDR*

I applied for Fast Track of my CDR documents, and its not approved asked to correct my CE's. I have corrected the documents and need to resubmitt.

I am bit nervous whether they will approve my corrected documents or not ???

Any candidates with similar expi??? whether it got cleared in second attempt.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Roshal said:


> I applied for Fast Track of my CDR documents, and its not approved asked to correct my CE's. I have corrected the documents and need to resubmitt.
> 
> I am bit nervous whether they will approve my corrected documents or not ???
> 
> Any candidates with similar expi??? whether it got cleared in second attempt.




What have they said as comments? Have they clearly told you to modify Career Episodes? Please type the comments here they have written.. then we may be able to help u..


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

I have 6months experience in a particular company and another 3years and 6months experience in my present company. I intend assessing it with EA..with fast track option. How many points for experience am I likely to get from EA...How long is it likely to take with this fast track option?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Diggy said:


> I have 6months experience in a particular company and another 3years and 6months experience in my present company. I intend assessing it with EA..with fast track option. How many points for experience am I likely to get from EA...How long is it likely to take with this fast track option?


How much experience you will get ? Well only EA will decide. 

How long, it depends on your case. 

If you go with Fast Track, your case will be picked up in 38 days or less. Else 4-5 months maybe. After that, however long it takes.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Just wanna know if they reduce claimed experiences? On what ground? And any need for tax clearance receipt since I have statement of account , some pay [email protected] zaback12....you are a great man! Thanks


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

My fast track was 14 working days.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

I've applied for EOI on 31st Jan 2017 with 65 points.
I wanted to know is there any way I can fast track my application?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

What do you mean by fastracking your EOI ??? It all comes to a queue of those guys who got the same points as you do. Fastracking option is only available in Eng Au assessment.


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

imrankhanthk said:


> Mithung said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for CDR+RSA fastrack on 4th April. Today is the 5th working day. Status still shows 'queued for assessment'.
> ...


Did you apply as a Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist? The reason I'm asking is because I have a Bachelor's degree in Mechanical engineering but am working since 2 years as an AC Technician (worked as an HVAC instructor for a year and a half before that). Should I apply for skills assessment as a Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist? 

Please help.


----------



## JD_Civil (Feb 5, 2017)

a day ago · #104
Hello friends,
I need to know information from all of you that,
If I am applying as a Civil Engineer for Skill Assessment does I require work experience?
As I am not having work experience related to Civil Engineering after completion of Masters in CIvil Engineering.
If I show work experience of 1 year and I don't want to claim points related to work experience then does EA or DIBP check or verify with employer
Awaiting ur reply...


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Please have a look on the official booklet "migration skills assessment booklet.its the only document that providers each and every detail .


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

any one had the assessment completed recently in electrical? how much time the assessment take in electrical in fast track?


----------



## pramukhji (Apr 25, 2017)

Guys,

I applied for Fast track "MSA+Relevant exp" assessment option with Engineers Australia on 18th Apr 2017 through an agent.

I just came to know that EA has changed time for sending application to assessors to 15 days from 5 days. 

I just want to know from experienced fellas here that how many days actually these days.

Thanks,
Narvir


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pramukhji said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied for Fast track "MSA+Relevant exp" assessment option with Engineers Australia on 18th Apr 2017 through an agent.
> 
> ...


15 working days = 3 weeks or 21 days roughly.


----------



## pramukhji (Apr 25, 2017)

zaback21,

Thanks for prompt response.

What happens if they assess me with less credentials than what i have selected, i mean, i have gone for "Professional engineer" with 10+ years of experience. Can i again apply for re-assessment?

Thanks,
Narvir


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pramukhji said:


> zaback21,
> 
> Thanks for prompt response.
> 
> ...


That I am not sure. Better place to ask all you questions is here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-598.html

From my exp, it doesn't help much since they will assess it entirely based on your CDR and not on your degree or work exp. So, you better have a very good CDR. Plus recent trend is giving 90-95% people as Engineering Technologist 233914 since Dec 2016.


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Hi Zaback21 and others,

Need some help here. EA replied and they want some info.

They want form 26AS and EPF statement of my previous employment. I don't have any of that because that company was a small one and I used to get my pay in cash. I doubt if it's even listed with EPF and IT dept. What should I reply? They are ok with my current employment details.


----------



## pramukhji (Apr 25, 2017)

Zaback21,

I am having 10 years of experience in the Oil and Gas company from very first day of getting off the college.

I cannot cover everything in CDR as it is confidential sometimes about what kind of equipment and processes i am involved into.

If they will assess me anything less than professional engineer than i will have real hardtime.

Thanks,
Narvir


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

pramukhji said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied for Fast track "MSA+Relevant exp" assessment option with Engineers Australia on 18th Apr 2017 through an agent.
> 
> ...



Actually in fast track, the EA now takes 26 working days to allocate your case to a case officer. 

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Fast-Track-Migration-Skills-Assessment

So that is roughly 36-40 days (including weekends)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pramukhji said:


> Zaback21,
> 
> I am having 10 years of experience in the Oil and Gas company from very first day of getting off the college.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if you work in NASA. People working in big multinational world renowned company working over 10 years and having Accord Masters degree from USA but Indian Bachelor degree got Engineering Technologist cos of bad CDR.

CDR doesn't ask you to divulge company info, it asks you whether you satisfy their requirements for professional engineer as explained in MSA booklet.

Edit: Plus you don't need to cover everything. As far as I know only 3 career episodes is enough and make them short as EA doesn't like long story but short and precise on the point topic.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mechmohammed said:


> Hi Zaback21 and others,
> 
> Need some help here. EA replied and they want some info.
> 
> They want form 26AS and EPF statement of my previous employment. I don't have any of that because that company was a small one and I used to get my pay in cash. I doubt if it's even listed with EPF and IT dept. What should I reply? They are ok with my current employment details.


Better ask here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-598.html


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Can confirm with zaback on that one. I had two jobs in the past two years and the job titles were bad in both. Yet I risked it and based my career episodes on one each. Result, professional engineer, no question asked.

I wrote a great CDR and included the specifics of my project activities so that each competency (PE) was addressed. For example you can even write a civil engineering career episode based on your experience building your own house (not recommended though), but if you include all the aspects, you could get professional engineer.

Although I beg to differ with his point on length of episodes. While some prefer to write less and express more, I went with writing more to include more aspects of PE rather than leave some out. Up to you though.



zaback21 said:


> It doesn't matter if you work in NASA. People working in big multinational world renowned company working over 10 years and having Accord Masters degree from USA but Indian Bachelor degree got Engineering Technologist cos of bad CDR.
> 
> CDR doesn't ask you to divulge company info, it asks you whether you satisfy their requirements for professional engineer as explained in MSA booklet.
> 
> Edit: Plus you don't need to cover everything. As far as I know only 3 career episodes is enough and make them short as EA doesn't like long story but short and precise on the point topic.


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Ravi85 said:


> Anyone submitted CDR to EA through fast track?. I submitted my CDR on 17 March 2016 and I paid 250$ additional for fast track. on 29th March 2016 the CO requested me additional information and I submitted on the same day.Since then the status changed to 'assessment in progress' and until now no outcome.
> How about your experience with fast track?


You can refer to myimmitracker for better prediction.


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

I have applied fast track CDR on 3rd July 017. Looking forward for positive result


----------



## smsaro (Mar 23, 2017)

*EA feedback - Help needed*

Dear All,


I have applied for MSA to Engg Aus as a Mech Engineering category (However I did my BE Manufacturing Engg which comes under Mechanical department only) thru Fast Track on 28th June.

I got a feedback from the assessor on 6th July and below are few of them. I am looking for your suggestions/guidance on handling the below issues.

1. My assessor says that, based on my academic transcript, the outcome of my area of specialization will be 233513 PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER. (My friend also did BE Manufacturing engg but he was approved as a Mechanical Engineer by EA last year). And he has asked me to provide one new career episode based on my undergraduate work demonstrating my competency in Production or Plant Engineering.(By the way, I have submitted all my CE based on Mechanical design projects).

Is anyone has any idea why is like that? Will this change from 233512 Mech Engg to 233513 PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER be an issue?

2. He has asked the scan of my detailed transcripts for each semester apart from the consolidated mark sheet. But unfortunately, I don't have those individual sem mark sheets. Will it be a problem?

3. He also asked to provide a Reference letter written on the official company letterhead of the employer. But I have not applied for RELEVANT SKILLED EMPLOYMENT ASSESSMENT. (I have added my payslips for each year of experience, Form 16, Offer letter etc., just for the evidence of employment). Do I need to provide a Statutory Declaration or can I say that I have not applied for Relevant skilled assessment?

Looking forward your responses and thanks in advance.


----------



## imdips (Oct 3, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Yeah. Will do.
> 
> Someone who applied on April 1st got an outcome last week itself. So I was hoping to get an outcome today. Did you apply for RSA also? I did.


Hi Mithung,

In what condition CDR+RSA needs to be applied?
I have completed BE - Electronics and Telecommunication and have 11 yrs exp in telecommunication NW engineer. 

I have submitted only CDR and not RSA ? is RSA required for me?

I am looking for 186 Direct entry visa or if this does not work I will apply for 189 visa.

Thanks !!


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*EA assessment Mech Engineer, no degree certificate only Transcript*

Hi All, 
I am trying to apply for EA assessment Mech Engineer (only educational assessment)very soon. I just realised they ask for Engineering Degree Certificate other than the Consolidate Marks list / Transcript.
Can some one please confirm if the certificate is mandatory..
would I be asked for it later. I am planning to apply Fastrack

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## vijayraju12 (Mar 13, 2019)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All,
> I am trying to apply for EA assessment Mech Engineer (only educational assessment)very soon. I just realised they ask for Engineering Degree Certificate other than the Consolidate Marks list / Transcript.
> Can some one please confirm if the certificate is mandatory..
> would I be asked for it later. I am planning to apply Fastrack
> ...


As per my understanding, the degree certificate is mandatory.


----------

